# Another piece of Damascus under the belt



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 29, 2017)

Humpback drop point flat grind.....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## bamafatboy (May 29, 2017)

I like the way this one is heading. Looking good


----------



## Spinartist (May 29, 2017)

Looks like another beautiful blade coming soon!!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 29, 2017)

getting closer.....got the big humpback treated and tempered and semi polished with file work on top done. Started on Junior, nuther damascus cousin....somewhat narrower blade this one ground up purty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

